# 1960s Pemco 25gal show



## FoxLock

Picked up this tank a few months ago for 20 bucks, inner seals were totally shot and metal frame was fairly corroded. I cut out all the old inner seals and took some copper pads after the frame. I resealed it with aquarium silicone and let it sit for a week without water to cure the silicone. Then filled it with water to test for leaks letting it sit for another week with water and it held perfect. Im still restoring the metal light bar for the top as that was in the worse shape of all (gotta re wire it) but for now made a temp cover with wood and screen with some clamp lights with cfls. Over all it was totally worth it and the fish seem to love the extra long swimming space. Now I just need to finish the light bar, add a background and add some more plants here soon.


----------



## WildForFish

Very Nice!

WE will be restoring several in the near future.


----------



## TheOldSalt

A few years ago I found an old petshop still using those. The whole tank section in metalframes. Awesome.


----------



## jlpropst00

One the lfs here in Memphis had one that looked just like yours for sale. They had already restored it and wanted like $500 or something for it....craziness! It does look awesome though.


----------



## FoxLock

Thanks, it was just sitting at my LFS and caught my eye right away. Glad it did too, its fast becoming one of my favorite tanks. Ill post some better photos when I have the metal hood finished and scape complete.


----------



## FoxLock

An updated photo of the tank. Still need to finish off the metal hood and work on a background.


----------



## Cory1990

So I will pay you 20$ and give you a new tank for yours lol, it looks great!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Gotta love the classics!


----------



## Cory1990

I almost was able to get a 70g mettle frame for 75$ full set up. I wish I could have piled that up


----------



## lohachata

the wife and i love the metal frame tanks..i am always looking for more..we have several right now..some Pemco ; some Metaframe and some Sternco....i am going to have to do some juggling and maneuvering to make room for a rack for them.sizes range from 1 1/2 - 28 gallons..a couple of them were made specifically for stores as they are not normal dimensions....i had about 10 of the old stainless hoods and strips but my niece threw them away..


----------



## Cory1990

Oh I'd be mad if any fish stuff of mine got tossed out.... I found a metaftame 10g with the stainless hood/light for 75$ I emailed them to see if they will come down a bit. I'm pretty cheap so I like to haggle people lol


----------



## OhYesItsMe

wow that looks great i had to do that same thing with a 1970something tank only there was no metal frame and it is 55 gallons. Most the time old tanks like that are the best deal if u put a little work into it and dont mind the smell of vinegar.


----------



## mikkolopez

Pretty awesome tank you have. Can't wait to see the stocked tank.


----------

